# Digitalisation



## Wang (5. Nov 2011)

Hallo,

zugegeben, diese Aufgabe hat nichts mit JAVA zu tun, ich hoffe aber dennoch (bin mir sogar sicher  ), dass sich hier jemand findet, der über bessere Physikkentnisse als ich verfügt:







Die a) ist kein Problem.

Bei der b) bin ich so vorgegangen (ausgehend von der Formel f = 1/T):

f = 0,1 kHz = 100 Hz

100 Hz = 1/T <=> T = 1/100 = 0,01 s = 10 ms


Ist das der richtige Weg und falls ja, wie geht es dann weiter?

Dem Rest widme ich mich besser erst, wenn die b) geklärt ist.


Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!

Gruß
Wang


----------



## Marco13 (5. Nov 2011)

Sieht für mich plausibel aus, aber warte mal ab, bis jemand was dazu sagt, der Ahnung davon hat  Wollte nur einwerfen, dass das wohl mit Nyquist-Shannon-Abtasttheorem ? Wikipedia zu tun hat, falls du das nicht schon weißt...


----------



## Wang (5. Nov 2011)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:


> Sieht für mich plausibel aus, aber warte mal ab, bis jemand was dazu sagt, der Ahnung davon hat  Wollte nur einwerfen, dass das wohl mit Nyquist-Shannon-Abtasttheorem ? Wikipedia zu tun hat, falls du das nicht schon weißt...



Jo, das stand auch schon im Skript drinnen; hätte ich wohl dazu schreiben müssen, aber war zu sehr auf die b) fixiert... 

Hoffe mal, es findet sich hier doch noch der ein oder andere Physiker/E-Techniker/Nachrichtentechniker/...


----------



## maki (5. Nov 2011)

Aus meinem früheren Leben als angehender Radio-/Fernsehtechniker hab ich gerade ein kleines Deja Vu...

Wenn du das 100 Hz Signal mit 100 Hz abtastest, bekommst du eben alle 10 ms einen Wert, d.h. angefangen bei t=0 misst du ständig einen Wert von 0. Wäre übrigens auch so wenn du alle 5 ms (200Hz) abtasten würdest. 

Du musst eben mit einer Frequenz höher der doppelten möglichen max. Frequenz abtasten , also zB. 400 Hz.


----------



## Wang (6. Nov 2011)

So jetzt nochmal mit klarem Verstand; ausgehend von meiner Rechnung oben ergibt sich für die b) die Graphik:






Damit müsste doch die b) erledigt sein, oder?

Die c) dann analog. Ergebnis: 400 Hz.

Bei der d) dann das Nyquist Theorem: Abtastrate > 2*f, also Abtastrate > 100 Hz.
Die 100 Hz aus der b) sind zu wenig, also lautet die richtige Antwort: c).

Bitte um kurzes Feedback (auch wenn es wohl noch so trivial ist, aber das ist überhaupt nicht mein Themenbereich)! 

Thanks!

Gruß
Wang


----------



## maki (6. Nov 2011)

> Die c) dann analog. Ergebnis: 400 Hz.


Die Frage war doch nach der Anzahl der Samples und der gemessenen Amplitude
0 ms 0
2,5 ms 10
5 ms 0
7,5 ms -10
10 ms 0
usw.



> Bei der d) dann das Nyquist Theorem: Abtastrate > 2*f, also Abtastrate > 100 Hz.


Die Signalfrequenz ist doch 100Hz, also müsstest du mit einer höheren als der doppelten Frequenz abtasten, d.h. Abtastrate > 200 Hz
Mit der 400Hz Abtastrate kann das Singal wieder rekonstruiert werden.


----------



## Wang (6. Nov 2011)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Die Frage war doch nach der Anzahl der Samples und der gemessenen Amplitude
> 0 ms 0
> 2,5 ms 10
> 5 ms 0
> ...



Sorry... Meinte als Ergebnis bei der c) nicht 400 Hz, sondern 2,5 ms. 
Habe die Werte aber zur Sicherheit extra noch hingeschrieben.



maki hat gesagt.:


> Die Signalfrequenz ist doch 100Hz, also müsstest du mit einer höheren als der doppelten Frequenz abtasten, d.h. Abtastrate > 200 Hz
> Mit der 400Hz Abtastrate kann das Singal wieder rekonstruiert werden.



Ich denke hier ist die Signalfrequenz aus der a) gemeint, also 50 Hz und das verdoppelt sind 100 Hz. Oder ich sehe das falsch...?


----------



## maki (6. Nov 2011)

> Ich denke hier ist die Signalfrequenz aus der a) gemeint, also 50 Hz und das verdoppelt sind 100 Hz. Oder ich sehe das falsch...?


Das Ergebnis von a) ist doch 100 Hz 
Eine volle Schwingung dauert 10 ms.


----------



## Wang (6. Nov 2011)

Vielen Dank, maki!
Du hast mir damit einige Punkte gerettet...


----------

